# IT pump pocket revision



## joanna126 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am having trouble finding a CPT code for the revision of an Intrathecal pump pocket. The doctor didn't do any reprogramming to the pump, he just revised the pocket. This was done in the Hospital, outpatient. Any help would be great!!!!


----------



## banumathy (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,


Whenever physician revision the pocket, he should reprogram the pump. so you can code 62368. Also check the global Days.

Thanks!


----------



## marvelh (Oct 25, 2009)

Currently, there are no CPT codes that include pump revision only implantaiton/replacement OR removal.  Some providers report 62362 _Implantation or replacement of device for intrathecal or epidural drug infusion; programmable pump, including preparation of pump, with or without programming_  and append a 52 modifier to indicate the reduced service.  Also indicating in box 19 / electronic equivalent that the pump was revised not replaced


----------

